# Who has an ecotech vectra?



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone have an ecotech vectra? I just bought the m1 but im confused on plumbing. I have a reefer 350 that im running a eheim pump with flexible hose going from pump to return inlet. How do you guys plumb this pump? Nothings included.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

My vectra came with blue screw on adaptors, you have to glue 3/4 PVC to it, then you can attach 3/4 hose barb. or you can get 1.25 threaded to screw onto the pump, however, the threads are british standard threads...


----------



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

and do i use pvc glue or abs to pvc glue?



ruckuss said:


> My vectra came with blue screw on adaptors, you have to glue 3/4 PVC to it, then you can attach 3/4 hose barb. or you can get 1.25 threaded to screw onto the pump, however, the threads are british standard threads...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Ibrat82 said:


> and do i use pvc glue or abs to pvc glue?


Duck tape


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

http://bigshowfrags.com/dry-goods/pumps-power-heads/spare-parts/


----------



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

Big show is it in your store can I come pickup the barb kit this weekend?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Ibrat82 said:


> Big show is it in your store can I come pickup the barb kit this weekend?


Parts are being shipped early next week. I should have by Wed/Thursday


----------

